# ايات عن الثالوث القدوس



## candy shop (25 يناير 2009)

*+ وقال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا تك 26:1
+ ثم قال انا اله ابيك اله ابراهيم واله اسحق واله يعقوب خر 6:3
+ وهذا نادى ذاك وقال قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الجنود مجده ملء كل الارض اش 3:6
+ فأذهبوا وتلمذوا جمبع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الأب والابن والروح القدس متى 19:28
+ الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلى تظللك فلذلك القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله لو 35:1
+ واذا السموات قدانفتحت له فرأى روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة واتيا عليه وصوت من السماء قائلا هذا هو البنى الحبيب الذى به سررت مت 16:3
+ فإن الذين يشهدون فى السماء هم ثلاثة الأب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد 1يو 7:5
+ نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومحبة الله وشركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم امين كو 14:13

منقول​*


----------



## Hallelujah (25 يناير 2009)

*شكرا عزيزتي كيندي 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## grges monir (25 يناير 2009)

*"أن للآب أقنوما متميزاً والإبن أقنوما متميزاً، والروح القدس أقنوما متميزا كذلك. ولكن الآب والإبن والروح القدس لاهوت واحد، ومجد متساوي، وجلال أبدي، الآب غير محدود والإبن غير محدود، والروح القدس غير محدود، لكن ليسوا ثلاث آلهة غير محدودين".           القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي *
*شكرا على موضوعك الجميل كاندى*


----------



## kalimooo (25 يناير 2009)

شكراااا كاندي

الموضوع رااااااااااائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2009)

amnayamazigh قال:


> *شكرا عزيزتي كيندي *
> *ربنا يباركك*


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا امانى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2009)

grges monir قال:


> *"أن للآب أقنوما متميزاً والإبن أقنوما متميزاً، والروح القدس أقنوما متميزا كذلك. ولكن الآب والإبن والروح القدس لاهوت واحد، ومجد متساوي، وجلال أبدي، الآب غير محدود والإبن غير محدود، والروح القدس غير محدود، لكن ليسوا ثلاث آلهة غير محدودين". القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي *
> *شكرا على موضوعك الجميل كاندى*


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا جرجس

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااا كاندي
> 
> الموضوع رااااااااااائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا كليمو​


----------



## mero_engel (28 يناير 2009)

*الرب يبارك كل اعمالك *
*ميرسي كاندي علي الموضوع الجميل*​


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *الرب يبارك كل اعمالك *​
> 
> 
> 
> *ميرسي كاندي علي الموضوع الجميل*​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (28 يناير 2009)

*شكرااااااااااا كاندى
آياات جميلة جداااااااا
ميرسيييييييي لتعبك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يناير 2009)

أيات جميله يا كاندى 

ميررررررسى على الايات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2009)

ميريام عادل قال:


> *شكرااااااااااا كاندى*
> *آياات جميلة جداااااااا*
> *ميرسيييييييي لتعبك *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله يا قمر 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> أيات جميله يا كاندى ​
> 
> ميررررررسى على الايات ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


 
شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا كوكو​


----------

